# Trivia 6/14



## luckytrim (Jun 14, 2018)

trivia 6/14
DID YOU KNOW...
Governments have imposed taxes for thousands of years. There  are recordings
of tax payments made in ancient Mesopotamia circa 2500 B.C. At  the time,
people who didn't have money to pay taxes often had to pay  with livestock,
food, or labor.

1. Which pie containing meat, potato and vegetables was eaten  by tin miners 
in the south-west of England?
2. Which movie is NOT about Vietnam?
  a. - Full Metal Jacket
  b. - Hamburger Hill
  c - Saving Private Ryan
  d. - The Deer Hunter
3.  Which among these four cities has largest population in  its greater 
area?
  a - Tokyo
  b. - Toronto
  c. - New York city
  d. - Chicago
4. In 2008, Rafael Nadal became one of only a few men to hold  both French 
Open and Wimbledon titles in the same year. Which man did  Nadal beat in both 
finals to win both these titles?
5. What does " Belle de jour" translate to ?
6. Michael and Gabriel are two very well known archangels. The  Roman 
Catholic Church officially recognizes the name of a third. Who  is it?
7. Of what country was Hamlet a prince?
8. Vietnam achieved independence in 1954 from which European  country

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
For a time, Leslie Lynch King Jr was President of the U.S.A.  !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Cornish Pasty
2. - c
3. - a
4. Roger Federer
5.  "Beauty of the Day"
6. Raphael
7. Denmark
8. France

TRUTH !!
Gerald Rudolph Ford Jr. (born Leslie Lynch King Jr; July 14,  1913 – December
26, 2006) was an American politician who served as the 38th  President of the
United States from August 1974 to January 1977.


----------

